# These guys rolled their scaffolding right into high voltage lines



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

:laughing:

watch the video just after 50 seconds..

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=50e_1315837966


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Holy smokes! Just a black smudge where the one guy ran off from. I guess that was his clothes? I dunno.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Holy smokes! Just a black smudge where the one guy ran off from. I guess that was his clothes? I dunno.



:laughing:

Thats what i thought at first but that was the black top blew out of the ground..


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Yeah, now that I look at it again, it sure is. The guy tripped over the mound of blacktop when he ran off.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah, now that I look at it again, it sure is. The guy tripped over the mound of blacktop when he ran off.


Glad the man looked OK but i'll bet that scared the hell out of him .


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> Holy smokes! Just a black smudge where the one guy ran off from. I guess that was his clothes? I dunno.


No i'm pretty sure it was him crapping his pants.


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

At least one of them had a brain


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

That's It? said:


> [youtube][/youtube] At least one of them had a brain


Really that guy wanted to just hop in and drive away..:blink:


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Really that guy wanted to just hop in and drive away..:blink:


It was probably a rental


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

That's It? said:


> It was probably a rental


 It was totally worth the risk to get the deposit back. :whistling2:

-John


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Damn, blew out the asphalt and all. Give those guys their Darwin awards, or maybe give them to their next of kin :laughing:


Something about this thread seems oddly familiar :blink:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Damn, blew out the asphalt and all. Give those guys their Darwin awards, or maybe give them to their next of kin :laughing:


:laughing:




> Something about this thread seems oddly familiar :blink:


Did you post it before..?:blink:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

This one's impressive. It almost looks staged because why are they filming with all the covers off? Skip to 1:05.




-John


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Makes you wonder what they were going to use the scaffolding for.. my bet is to fix a HPS street light..

HD almost lost a few curb warmers.. :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> Makes you wonder what they were going to use the scaffolding for.. my bet is to fix a HPS street light..
> 
> HD almost lost a few curb warmers.. :laughing:


Oh they were going to re tork the bugs on the high voltage lines..:blink::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Big John said:


> It was totally worth the risk to get the deposit back. :whistling2:
> 
> -John



Never lose a penny..:whistling2::laughing:


----------

